# Prepare the guest room for Mr Cockup please Baldrick...



## Freddie99 (Feb 9, 2010)

My damn team are being pathetic about my pump. See my blog for a more detailed post. The long and the short of it is that they have developed a phobia for Medtronic hardware and haven't even got the application for funding going yet.


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I am afraid your blog gets blocked. Are there scenes of nudity on it or?


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 9, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am afraid your blog gets blocked. Are there scenes of nudity on it or?



Oh dear lol, just exceptional language... No nudes... I think I may have to put pictures of me taking a machete to the team on there at some point.


----------



## jan7 (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep pushing, all good things come to those that wait. Can't believe how different hospitals are funded, should be an equal playing field. Don't give up hope


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 9, 2010)

Believe me it isn't different.   The deal is the same.   The consultant write to your own PCT where you live.   They say x is going on a pump and they have to fund the consumables.  That is it.   There is no debate or discussion, the PCT cannot say no.   The only differences are some hospitals make the PCT pay for the pump and others the hospital owns the pump.   But either way, the PCT HAVE to fund the pump.

The problem Tom is having is that the particular pump he wants, the hospital generally only deal with Spirit Roche, not the most popular of pumps.  However it is his right to choose his own pump.   The basis is the same, they all do temps and duals etc etc.    The Medtronic rep can train Tom, hell I can train Tom.  This hospital is the one where the children's doc told a 9 year old she would cut her legs off if she kept having high levels   Whilst the adult team are alledgedly better, they are all intermingled and they all talk.  The DSN for the paed has been on a training course for Roche but not Medtronic purely because the adult team (Tom's team) do Roche.   This is very narrow minded.  

It is the hospital delaying things for Tom, as this hospital do not like doing things they don't want to or have to.   Unfortunately for them they have Tom and I hope to god you fight for the pump you want Tom.   Don't give in, it is your right.


----------



## bev (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom, we are the only ones at our clinic who wanted the medtronic - no problems - our team were happy to let us - as i said - we will have it for 4 years and want the *right* one for us! They dont know how it works really - just the basics - but thats ok - we deal with it every day - they dont - so they dont need to know everything! Its rubbish for them to say they need training - we had 1 hour and that was it! You have all of us to help you and we are probably better than them anyway! I am sure it says somewhere that your allowed to choose your own pump? Adrienne?Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 9, 2010)

bev said:


> Tom, we are the only ones at our clinic who wanted the medtronic - no problems - our team were happy to let us - as i said - we will have it for 4 years and want the *right* one for us! They dont know how it works really - just the basics - but thats ok - we deal with it every day - they dont - so they dont need to know everything! Its rubbish for them to say they need training - we had 1 hour and that was it! You have all of us to help you and we are probably better than them anyway! I am sure it says somewhere that your allowed to choose your own pump? Adrienne?Bev



Yep it does, in the NICE guidelines apparently !


----------



## tracey w (Feb 10, 2010)

bev said:


> Tom, we are the only ones at our clinic who wanted the medtronic - no problems - our team were happy to let us - as i said - we will have it for 4 years and want the *right* one for us! They dont know how it works really - just the basics - but thats ok - we deal with it every day - they dont - so they dont need to know everything! Its rubbish for them to say they need training - we had 1 hour and that was it! You have all of us to help you and we are probably better than them anyway! I am sure it says somewhere that your allowed to choose your own pump? Adrienne?Bev



I agree Bev, the hospital does not need to train you. the roche rep came in and trained me and the pump nurse as she had not dealt with the roche combo as it was new. You are totally allowed to choose which pump you have. I too was only shown basics, given a manual and learnt it myself.

Sorry to hear this Tom, keep fighting for the one you want!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 10, 2010)

This stinks Tom, I am so annoyed for you.

Actually I am really angry. Why do some people think we wanna-be pumpings have nothing better to do than mark the days off the calendar.

Can you SOMEHOW persuade them? Get them to send you to send you to Guys in London for the day or something and get them to train you up. Hell, Id train you. Hell, you could train yourself from the manual! I would be happy to give you my phone number you could call anytime, it wouldnt be any bother I promise you.

This is crap. It completely sucks. Im angry. Please fight it Tom, please.


----------

